# es muy bonito => il est / c'est



## mtr

Alguien me podría explicar la diferencia entre "c'est" y "il/elle est"???? por ejemplo, si estoy hablando de Francia, debo decir "c'est très jolie" ou "elle est très jolie"????


----------



## jay17

Hola mtr
La France est très jolie - elle est très jolie.
La France, c'est très joli (parce que C'EST = CE EST et "ce" est masculin)

En outre, on emploie l'article défini (le - la - les) quand on sait déjà de quoi on parle : voilà pourquoi il s'appelle 'défini'.

Je dirai donc :
C'est un collier qui a appartenu à ma grand-mère.(tu ne le connais pas encore)
Le collier de ma grand-mère (dont je viens de parler, et qui est maintenant défini) est en perles fines. Il est précieux.

J'espère que mon explication t'aidera.


----------



## Blankusi

Hola! Una pregunta quizas muy simple pero que para mi es un quebradero de cabeza: alguien me puede explicar cuando se dice c'est... y cuando se dice il est...?
Aun no he conseguido utilizarlos bien. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Talant

Hola Blankusi,

En efecto, para un español es un poco caótico. Yo creo que he aprendido más por el uso que otra cosa.

Si se refiere a alguien en concreto, se usará "il est": "Il est pompier", "il est idiot",... Pero este caso no creo que te dé problemas.

Cuando es una frase impersonal: "C'est l'heure" "c'est le vent qui fait bouger les arbres"... entonces corresponde a "c'est"... Salvo al hablar de la hora "Il est vingt heures dix"

Al presentarse o responder a la pregunta "¿Quién es? ¿quién está...?" se usa "c'est". "C'est moi" "C'est Jean Pierre"    "Qui est à l'appareil? - C'est maman" "Qui est là? Ce n'est qu'un chat" En realidad corresponde al uso de un neutro. "Eso es ...." Es decir, mientra no sabemos si es masculino o femenino usamos el "c'est". En el predicado nos lo dicen y ya podemos seguir con "il est, o elle est".

Pero tampoco soy profe de francés y quizás exista unas reglas más sencillas o casos que no se me ocurren ahora. 

Saludos


----------



## Fred-erique

la regla más sencilla (aunque no cubra todos los casos) :
Para traducir es/son.
1. C'est/ce sont + substantivo. C'est un homme. C'est mon ami. Ce sont des voitures.
2. Il/elle est - ils/elles sont + adjectivo (o profesión) .(cuando il/elle se refiere al adjectivo) Il est sympathique. Il est français. Elles sont rouges.

3. ahora si es un neutro, se puedo usar il est or c'est, pero "il est" es más elegante.
ej: es obligatorio respetar las normas.Il est obligatoire de respecter les règles (pero c'est obligatoire de respecter les règles, no es totalmente incorrecto sino que suena muy coloquial")
es facíl equivocarse - Il est facile de se tromper . (c'est facile de se tromper)


----------



## Blankusi

Muchas gracias a los dos! Pero hay muchas excepciones, no? Ahora mismo no caigo pero cuando  me venga alguna a la cabeza... os vuelvo a preguntar, vale?...


----------



## budhiprema

Hola, se que algo de esto ya se ha discutido pero igual tengo una duda. En un frase alguien que hablaba de 'ir caminando al trabajo' dijo: "il est plus sain" y alguien le corrigió..."c'est plus sain", por lo que se (porfa diganme si estoy equivocada), con un adjetivo se usa 'il est' y con modificadores también.. que me dicen? ayudenme a dormir tranquila esta noche


----------



## Paquita

Diría : 
-il est plus sain d'aller travailler à pied... il est sain de/il est utile de/il est préférable de/ il est bon de ....
- je vais travailler à pied, c'est plus sain

Me parece (es gramática intuitiva....mamada...que no aprendida) que el "il" depende del complemento de + infinitivo...


----------



## budhiprema

Gracias Paq, tambien practico la intuición con la gramatica, ya me quedó un poco más claro esto del il est/c'est


----------



## Vian

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir comment vous expliquez la différence entre "C'est" et "il est" à un hispanophone, je n'arrrive pas à me faire comprendre, peut-être mon explication est trop simple ou confuse : 
"C'est": présentatif qui nous sert à commenter une situation ou à qualifier quelque chose que nous est déjà connue.
"il est": structure qui nous sert à indentifier, à qualifier quequ'un ou quelque chose pour la première fois.
Adez-moi s'il vous plaît.
Merci.


----------



## Paquita

No puedo añadir nada a la  explicacón clarísima de Fred-erique... Vuelve con casos concretos si sigues teniendo dudas. Así, con sólo teoría, resulta difícil explicártelo mejor...


----------



## Pinairun

Vian said:


> Bonjour,
> je voudrais savoir comment vous expliquez la différence entre "C'est" et "il est" à un hispanophone, je n'arrrive pas à me faire comprendre, peut-être mon explication est trop simple ou confuse :
> "C'est": présentatif qui nous sert à commenter une situation ou à qualifier quelque chose que nous est déjà connue.
> "il est": structure qui nous sert à indentifier, à qualifier quequ'un ou quelque chose pour la première fois.
> Adez-moi s'il vous plaît.
> Merci.


 

Exemples:

Nous ne pourrons arriver à l'heure, c'est impossible.
Il est impossible  que nous puissions arriver à l'heure.

Il est possible que tu réussisses ton examen.
C'est possible. Tu peux réussir ton examen.

Il est probable qu'un jour on choisira d'autres énergies que le pétrole.
Pensez-vous qu'un jour on en choisira d'autres? Oui, c'est probable.

Salut


----------



## Vian

Vale, voy a poner un caso concreto, el de las expresiones que comentan una situación:
C'est dingue! C'est la vie! C'est trop! C'est à toi!
O sea c'est + adj, c'est + sustantif, c'est + adverbe, c'est + préposition...
¿Cómo explicar que no se puede utilizar "il est" en estos casos: _il est dingue, il est la vie, il est trop, il est à toi....?_
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Paquita

Vian said:


> ¿Cómo explicar que no se puede utilizar "il est" en estos casos: _il est dingue, il est la vie, il est trop, il est à toi....?_
> .


 
porque este "il" podría sustituir a "elle", es el pronombre masculino y no el "neutro" de un verbo impersonal. En francés cada verbo tiene un sujeto... incluso los impersonales. Dices "il pleut, il faut" nunca dices "elle"...

c' (neutro) est dingue de  faire ...blablabla = es una locura  hacer....
il (masculino) est dingue de cette fille = le vuelve loco esta chica


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Vian*.

Por lo general, se usa la expresión *c'est dingue!* para referirnos a una situación poco habitual (¡es una locura!). Lo que es _una locura_, es la situación, es decir, algo totalmente impersonal.

* Il est dingue*, que, como bien dice *Paquita*, podemos pasar al femenino (elle est dingue), significa *(él)* *está chiflado*.

*C'est la vie!* se traduce por *¡así es la vida!*, mientras que* c**'est sa vie* sería *es su vida*.
*
C'est trop!* sería *¡es demasiado! *y*il est trop bon* sería *(él) es demasiado bueno.

C'est à toi *significa* (eso) es tuyo*, mientras que* il est à toi *sería *(él) es tuyo.
*


----------



## swift

mtr said:


> ¿Alguien me podría explicar la diferencia entre "c'est" y "il/elle est"???? por ejemplo, si estoy hablando de Francia, debo decir "c'est très *joli*" ou "elle est très jolie"?



A ver si con esto contribuyo de algún modo a que lo comprendas mejor. Te lo explico en francés, porque de nada vale estudiar la estructura de la lengua en español.

On utilise *c'est *pour *présenter* une personne et *ce sont* pour *présenter* plusieurs personnes:



pour dire leurs noms. _Exemples: _C'est François. Ce sont Mme et M Ayard.
pour dire qui ils sont. _Exemples: _C'est mon amie. Ce sont des étudiants.
Remarque: C'est / Ce sont + nom précédé d'un déterminant (article, adjectif possessif...)
​On utilise *il/elle est *ou *ils/elles sont* pour *caractériser*, suivi d'un _adjectif_ (caractéristiques physiques, nationalité, qualités morales...) ou d'une _profession_.
_Exemples: _Elle est professeure. Il est fort. Il est anglais.
Remarque: Il n'y a pas d'article devant les professions.​Lorsqu'il s'agit de _phrases impersonnelles_, *c'est *est plus fréquent que *il est* dans la langue courante:
C'est/Il est + adjectif (agréable, difficile, dommage, important, interdit, impossible, normal, possible...) + de + infinitif
_Exemples: _Il est interdit de fumer dans les espaces publics. C'est difficile de trouver un emploi si on n'a pas d'études.

C'est/Il est + adjectif + que
_Exemples: _C'est probable qu'elle arrive en retard. Il est normal qu'on ait du mal à comprendre la grammaire française.​*C'est *apparaît toujours dans les "présentatifs" *c'est ... qui*, *c'est ... que*, qui servent à mettre en valeur n'importe quel élément de la phrase (compléments d'objet direct, d'objet indirect, circonstanciel) sauf le verbe, sans avoir à l'éliminer.
_Exemples: _C'est ma mère qui m'a appelé ce matin. C'est votre patron que je cherche.

Remarque: Les présentatifs peuvent avoir deux valeurs:
a) d'insistance. Ex.: C'est le blond qui t'a envoyé les fleurs. _C'est le blond, pas le brun_.​b) d'identification. Ex.: C'est le garçon qui a cassé le vase. _Voilà l'individu qui a cassé le vase.
_​J'espère sincèrement que cette petite explication te sera utile.

Bien à toi,

_Swift_


----------



## Vian

Ahora sí, muchísimas gracias Paquit&, Víctor Pérez y swift. Me ha quedado clarísimo. Perdonen la insistencia y las molestias.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Manumitir

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos. alguien me podría ayudarme por favor? 

 Tengo una seria confusión en cuanto se refiere al empleo correcto de *c'est* en contraposición a *il est*.

por ejemplo: cómo puedo saber cual de las dos opciones es la correcta en casos como los siguiente:

Es muy bonito aquí. *il est très beau ici* ó *c'est très beau ici*.

Es muy sano correr. *il est très sain du courir* ó *c'est très sain de courir*.


Independientemente de estos 2 ejemplos, hay alguna regla que pueda aprender para saber en que situación es mejor emplear una u otra opción? 

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Manumitir

Muchas Gracias Gévy  Este hilo me ha servido mucho para aclarar mi confusión respecto a este tema. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Demurral

Bonjour!

J'ai lis dans le mon livre de grammaire:
*C'est* est toujour suivi d'un déterminant et d'un nom *pour identifier *una personne ou un chose.
*Il est *est suivi d'un adjectif ou d'un nom de profession ou de nationalité.

Observez: C'est un artiste/ Il est artiste.


MAIS je ne peux pas veure aucune differenc encore?

peux quelqu'un me aider?


merci!


----------



## quinoa

Can you explain what your problem is?
I don't understand this :"MAIS je ne peux pas veure aucune differenc encore?


----------



## jann

quinoa said:
			
		

> Can you explain what your problem is?
> I don't understand this :"MAIS je ne peux pas veure aucune differenc encore?


Il veut sans doute dire qu'il ne peut voir aucune différence entre les deux expressions. 

Et pourtant, je crois que les règles établies dans le livre de grammaire sont assez claires. 

c'est + [déterminant] + [substantif qui sert à identifier la personne ou la chose]
il est + [adjectif, profession, ou nationalité]

Donc, la phrase _C'est un artiste_ sert à indiquer une certaine personne et à la décrire comme "artiste", pour dire qu'il a du talent, l'esprit artistique.... alors que la phrase _Il est artiste_ sert à donner l'activité professionnel du monsieur représenté par le pronom _"il" _(sans pour autant se prononcer sur ses talents artistiques)_._

Pour faciliter les explications, je vais transférer ce fil vers le forum Espagnol-Français. 

Jann
membre et modératrice


----------



## Demurral

jann said:


> Il veut sans doute dire qu'il ne peut voir aucune différence entre les deux expressions.


C'est vraiment ce que je volait dire...



jann said:


> Et pourtant, je crois que les règles établies dans le livre de grammaire sont assez claires.


tu non a de raison! XD sinon, pourquoui ma question?



jann said:


> c'est + [déterminant] + [substantif qui sert à identifier la personne ou la chose]
> il est + [adjectif, profession, ou nationalité]
> 
> Donc, la phrase _C'est un artiste_ sert à indiquer une certaine personne et à la décrire comme "artiste", pour dire qu'il a du talent, l'esprit artistique.... alors que la phrase _Il est artiste_ sert à donner l'activité professionnel du monsieur représenté par le pronom _"il" _(sans pour autant se prononcer sur ses talents artistiques)_._



Je comprande..

merci beaucoup!


----------



## tayines

J'ai lu dans un exercie: "les croissants *c'est* bon mais les pains au chocolat, *c'est* meilleur".
Pourquoi pas dire "les croissants sont bons mais les pains au chocolat sont meilleurs"? 
Merci


----------



## Paquita

c'est bon = es bueno, es decir es un producto agradable, de buen sabor, pero los "pains au chocolat" son un producto más sabroso y más elaborados ya que hay chocolate añadido

sont bons = están buenos = los de esta pastelería, falta un "ici"

Espera otros puntos de vista, por si acaso.


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

La diferencia estriba en el hecho que "c'est" + adjetivo indica en fr. una *generalización*: "Les croissants c'est bon" quiere decir "les croissants sont TOUJOURS bons", vamos que son buenos por naturaleza! En cambio, como apuntaba Paquit&, "Les croissants sont bons" se refiere en prinicipio a unos determinados "croissants" (los que estoy comiendo ahora por ejemplo).


----------



## tayines

Aclarado. Muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## Joguinejaire

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Siguiendo con el hilo, si tengo que traducir la frase:

"El agua es el principal regulador de la temperatura terrestre", cómo sería mejor/correcto?

a) L'eau c'est le régulateur principal de la température terrestre.
b) L'eau est la régulatrice principale de la température terrestre.
c) L'eau est le régulateur principal de la température terrestre.
d) otra.

A mi me parece la a), no se si con una coma después de eau, pero quiero saber si las otras opciones serían correctas.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Tu peux mettre :

- L'eau est ...
- L'eau, c'est ...

Mais vérifie le genre du substantif "regulador" en français et tu sauras tout de suite si toutes tes phrases sont bonnes. 

Bisous,

Gévy.


----------



## Joguinejaire

Ya, eau es femenino, por lo que tendría que ser régulatrice.

Pero en español agua también es femenino y luego dice "el regulador" y no "la reguladora". De ahí mi duda.

En el caso de "L'eau, c'est..." va siempre en masculino... cierto?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

C'est + adjectif toujours masculin, eso sí.

Pero aquí tienes un substantivo y éste tiene un genero (masculino) que no puedes cambiar a tu antojo. Si el segundo elemento de la frase fuese un nombre femenino, se usaría, claro está, el femenino. Pero no lo es. 

Lo mismo te sucede en español: agua es nombre femenino pero "un regulador" es masculino. Nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Joguinejaire

Uf, vaya lapsus. Demasiado trabajo.

Gracias por iluminarme


----------



## mch55

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​Hola, tengo una pregunta de gramatica (perdon por el teclado sin acentos)

En las frases impersonales como escoger entre Cela est//il est // c'est?


es importante estudiar
>il est important d'étudier //  c'est important d'étudier... quelle est la différence?

o para traducir a Lorca: 

>Para conocer la Alhambra es mucho mas util, mas pedagogico, comer el delicioso alfajor de Zafra que....

Gracias , Merci!


----------



## Marie3933

Hola mch55,
en esta estructura en concreto, puedes decir ambas cosas:
_il est_ + adjectif + de + infinitif
_c'est_ + adjectif + de + infinitif

La diferencia? el nivel de lengua. "c'est" es más familiar que "il est". Para la lengua escrita, yo optaría por "il est".


----------



## mch55

gracias, pero ... "Cela est" serait donc équivalent à "Il est" en tout cas de figure? 

gracias una vez mas


----------



## Marie3933

NO. He dicho: "en esta estructura, en concreto".
Y en ésta (con un infinitivo "sujet réel"), no se suele utilizar "cela est": _"Cela est important d'étudier"_: no suena natural.


----------



## mch55

o sea que no hay una regla general, es cuestion de habito y nivel de lengua? porque llevo 10 anos en Francia, y todavia me cuesta escoger entre las diferentes opciones pour la phrase impersonnelle...


----------



## Marie3933

No hay una regla para todos los usos.
Pero sí, existe una regla para cada estructura (_il est/c'est_ + adjetivo; _il est/c'est_ + adjetivo + _de_ + infinitivo; _il est/c'est_ + sustantivo...) y cada función (describir _vs._ hacer un comentario personal; caracterizar _vs._ identificar, ...).


----------



## dorioku16

Hola a todos de nuevo. Tengo una pequeña confusión con Il est/C'est. Sé que usamos C'est antes de un determinante (un, le, la, mon, etc) y que Il est es usado antes de un adjetivo. También que en textos (formales), es más usual utilizar Il est que c'est. Pero a veces encuentro ciertas expresiones que me hacen dudar. Por ejemplo, debo traducir "Es ilógico decir...", lo primero que viene a mi mente es "C'est illogique de dire..." porque he mantenido contacto con franceses y lo dicen de esa manera, también he leído esta frase en algún lado que no sé. Asímismo, debo traducir "Es evidente que..." e igualmente a mi mente viene "C'est" y no "Il est". ¿Alguien podría indicarme, ya que estan ustedes en Europa y han tenido más contacto con francoparlantes, si en el lenguaje coloquial ellos no hacen ningún tipo de distinción entre C'est e Il est? ¿Y cómo debería hacerse formalmente? Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Así, grosso modo:

C'est xxx --> informal.
Il est xxx --> formal.


----------



## Paquita

Creo que (no te doy una regla sino una impresión personal) diría "C'est évident.", "C'est logique." a secas, y podría corresponder a un "Es evidente.", "Es lógico." sin más precisión, y con punto al final (o punto y coma o signo de admiración o de interrogación o puntos suspensivos o...). 
En cambio "Il est évident de..." "Il est logique de..." como frase impersonal con un infinitivo complemento precedido por "de" que corresponde a un infinitivo sujeto en español.


----------



## angeboy

Buenos días a todos los foristas,

Tengo una duda respecto al uso de il est o c'est. Sé que debemos usar c'est cuando presentamos a alguien, diciendo su nombre o introduciéndolo con un artículo ya sea definido o indefinido, c'est le/la... c'est un/une C'est X...., y "il est" sería para nacionalidad, descripción, profesión, etc. Sin embargo me he percatado que algunas veces hay excepciones a esta regla o a menos que sea un mal uso que le den.

En el ejemplo: il est la bonté même y no c'est la bonté même

Según lo que intuyo, se usaría "il est" porque en este caso se confundiría y podríamos pensar que estamos hablando de la bondad realmente y no de él. De igual forma, tenemos este otro ejemplo sacado de un artículo de internet:

"A 28 ans, elle est la nouvelle directrice de la communication de la Maison Blanche"

dejo el link donde viene este título :
A 28 ans, elle est la nouvelle directrice de la communication de la Maison Blanche

Podría alguien aclararme esta duda, gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

He unido tu pregunta a un hilo existente en el que deberías encontrar respuestas...

Una idea para aclararte tu ejemplo de a directora pero necesita confirmación (no conozco ninguna regla, es intuición, una vez más)
Puedes decir:
*ella* /la señora Fulana es la nueva directora => elle/Madame Untel est
él/ Carlos es la misma bondad = > il est
Pero no puedes decir ¿Ves a este señor con el traje azul: él es el director...Como no pones "él" en español, traduces como "c'est"; no puedes repetir el sujeto ni cambiarlo por un pronombre personal
Repito.. intuición..


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola angeboy.

Como puedes ver en posteos anteriores, es perfectamente natural que, para *caracterizar* a un hombre o a una mujer, afirmemos: "il est [él es]..." o "elle est [ella es]...". No me queda claro por qué querrías hacer extensivo ese "c'est..." de presentación, al que precisamente haces mención, a los casos que traes a colación. O sea, no entiendo por qué te parece que estaríamos ante una excepción a la regla. Si puedes, por favor, amplía tu inquietud.

En el primer caso, si usases "c'est..." yo esperaría a continuación que agregases "que/qui". Por ejemplo: "C'est la bonté même qui lui est inéluctablement dérobée" (Roland Barthes, _Nouveaux essais critiques_: Roland Barthes. Nouveaux essais critiques), o: "C'est la bonté même que cette douce femme aux grands yeux honnêtes et aimants" (Amiel, en: TÂCHE : Définition de TÂCHE). Swift lo explica muy bien en el post #16:

*"C'est *apparaît toujours dans les "présentatifs" *c'est ... qui, c'est ... que*, qui servent à *mettre en valeur n'importe quel élément de la phrase* (compléments d'objet direct, d'objet indirect, circonstanciel) sauf le verbe, sans avoir à l'éliminer".

En el segundo caso, no lo veo como una "presentación" sino simplemente como una afirmación acerca de lo que elle/ella ha logrado a sus 28 años.


----------



## Chavea

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos:​
Como buen hispanohablante, tengo dudas con el uso de "c'est" e "il est" en la siguiente expresión extraída de un libro de texto:​
_*"C'est la cuisine. Elle est à gauche."*_​Mi problema es la segunda parte de la frase. Entiendo que en la primera parte de la frase ha de utilizarse "c'est" ya que el sustantivo "cuisine" va precedido de un artículo determinado y además se trata de un objeto inanimado que está siendo presentado. No obstante, en la segunda parte, ¿podría también utilizarse "c'est"?; es decir, ¿sería correcto decir "c'est la cuisine.*C'est* à gauche"? ¿Alguien me podría por favor explicar por qué? Todavía tengo dudas en este tipo de casos que a priori son básicos pero por mucho que mi conocimiento de la lengua avanza en otros aspectos no consigo terminar de entender y dominar estos aspectos. ​
Merci beaucoup !​


----------



## Cammm

Holà, aquí "elle est" es un pronombre, se utiliza para no repetir la cuisine. "C'est à gauche" se puede utilizar si has hablado de la cocina un poco antes, pero en este caso es justo antes. Por ejemplo si alguien pregunta "où est la cuisine" puedes contestar "c'est ici" o "elle est ici"
Creo que no son verdaderas reglas gramaticales sino más formas de hablar idiomáticas

Espero que entiendes mi español

Además él francés no empeza dos frases consecutivas por "c'est", varia las palabras
Una cuestión de repeticiones...


----------



## Chavea

Cammm said:


> Holà, aquí "elle est" es un pronombre, se utiliza para no repetir la cuisine. "C'est à gauche" se puede utilizar si has hablado de la cocina un poco antes, pero en este caso es justo antes. Por ejemplo si alguien pregunta "où est la cuisine" puedes contestar "c'est ici" o "elle est ici"
> Creo que no son verdaderas reglas gramaticales sino más formas de hablar idiomáticas
> 
> Espero que entiend*a*s mi español *(en español a diferencia del francés, cuando el verbo "esperar"se refiere a un deseo o esperanza este va normalmente seguido de subjuntivo). *
> 
> Además él francés no emp*i*eza dos frases consecutivas por "c'est", var*í*a las palabras
> Una cuestión de repeticiones...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Cammm! No te preocupes por tu español, tus comentarios están perfectamente explicados (únicamente te dejo algunas anotaciones más arriba en negrita con la esperanza de ayudarte). Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Cammm

Muchas gracias


----------

